# Is Planning permission needed to split land



## geri (10 Sep 2018)

A house is for sale on 4 acres of land.  The house is around 15 years built and required planning permission at the time. It is in a rural location.  If the property was purchased, would planning permission be needed to split the land into -
-one acre with the house
-3 acres left over.


----------



## noproblem (10 Sep 2018)

I'm saying NO


----------



## PaddyBloggit (10 Sep 2018)

But... why would you be splitting the land? To build on the 3 acres? ... If so, you'd have to apply for planning then. Planning may have been granted for one house 15 years ago and further development not allowed ... check original planning and see what conditions were attached.


----------



## newtothis (10 Sep 2018)

I'd say, get some professional advice. For example, presumably it's possible to split the land in such a way as to leave the house stranded in terms of access; or in a way that leaves it next to no private open space. I'm not suggesting anyone would do anything like this, but there may be some inadvertent issue that might arise.

Therefore, I don't think a blanket NO is the right answer.


----------



## geri (10 Sep 2018)

Why would we be splitting the land? We don't need 4 acres. Wanted to see if the rest could be sold. Even for agricultural land. It has road frontage.


----------



## noproblem (10 Sep 2018)

Of course it can be  sold if you don't need it. You'll need an engineer to do the maps dividing the place, in fact if it was worth it you could sell more than one plot subject to PP. 4 acres's a nice bit of ground.


----------



## geri (10 Sep 2018)

Thanks all.


----------



## geri (18 Sep 2018)

So. We have had our offer accepted. House on 4.4 acres of land. It's in a rural area. Virtually impossible to get planning permission round here. Does anyone know the stamp duty considerations? The land is really only suitable for agriculture, grazing land really. We're not farmers


----------



## RedOnion (18 Sep 2018)

geri said:


> Does anyone know the stamp duty considerations


Very similar question in the following thread, with an example of stamp duty: 
https://www.askaboutmoney.com/threads/buying-a-second-hand-home-2-questions.209649/


----------



## geri (18 Sep 2018)

Thanks red onion. So 6% on the 3.4 acres. I guess i need to get an estate agent to provide a valuation on the land. Also here, as mentioned in the post you linked, the daft ad had 1% stamp duty quoted.


----------



## RedOnion (18 Sep 2018)

Your solicitor should request the sellers solicitor to provide a valuation certificate. It's typically the agent handling the sale that will provide it.  The sellers need it as well for doing their capital gains tax returns.


----------



## geri (18 Sep 2018)

Ok. Sounds simple enough so. Thanks for that. Geri.


----------

